# What would Mozart say?



## Andy (Oct 23, 2009)

YouTube - Piano stairs - TheFunTheory.com - Rolighetsteorin.se


----------



## Fiver (Oct 23, 2009)

Man, I could charge a lot of $$$ to tune that staircase.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 23, 2009)

> What would Mozart say?



I'm gonna guess, "I'll be Bach", like the Terminator.


----------



## Andy (Oct 23, 2009)

lol That's "A Major" groaner.


----------

